# Adb Push...aaarrrggghhh!



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

Can anybody help me push an .apk to the system/app? I've done mount -o remount, rw /system in adb exit back to original folder apk is in and keep getting "system read only" any ideas what I'm missing?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

theskinny said:


> Can anybody help me push an .apk to the system/app? I've done mount -o remount, rw /system in adb exit back to original folder apk is in and keep getting "system read only" any ideas what I'm missing?


adb remount

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

i get "operation not permitted" with adb remount...i'm rooted, can obtain su rights in terminal, that's what's driving me crazy....i know i'm missing something simple or forgeting something

thanks for the help, i'm a little rusty


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

theskinny said:


> i get "operation not permitted" with adb remount...i'm rooted, can obtain su rights in terminal, that's what's driving me crazy....i know i'm missing something simple or forgeting something
> 
> thanks for the help, i'm a little rusty


sudo adb remount

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

remount doesnt always work with "user" builds, try this instead


```
<br />
mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/mmcblk21p1 /system<br />
```


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll try that when I get a free minute at work

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> remount doesnt always work with "user" builds, try this instead
> 
> mount -o remount,rw -t yaffs2 /dev/mmcblk21p1 /system


True, impossible to know that with being told really









And don't you mean (assuming XX is partition number of system):

mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1pXX /system

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

oops, yea thats the one..... was typing from memory and had just woke up >.>


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

well, still get the "permission denied"...also can't get the partition #

```
<br />
C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
$ su<br />
su<br />
# df<br />
df<br />
Filesystem			 Size   Used   Free   Blksi<br />
/dev				   237M    44K   237M   4096<br />
/mnt/asec			  237M	 0K   237M   4096<br />
/mnt/obb			   237M	 0K   237M   4096<br />
/system			    278M   255M    23M   1024<br />
/data				    6G   320M	 6G   4096<br />
/cache				 183M	 5M   178M   1024<br />
/data/tmp			    2M	 8K	 1M   4096<br />
/pds					 3M	 1M	 2M   1024<br />
```


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

its 21....... typing "mount" gives it.


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

```
<br />
C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
$ su<br />
su<br />
# mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21/system<br />
mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21/system<br />
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory<br />
```
thats what i keep getting, then a "permission denied"...i rooted with Pete's v1.06 after gingerbread, could that have something to do with it?


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

theskinny said:


> C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb shell
> su
> su
> # mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21/system
> ...


Mind your whitespace.


```
<br />
mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system <br />
```
Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

this is what i get with any .apk i try to push to system

```
<br />
C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb shell<br />
$ su<br />
su<br />
# mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# exit<br />
exit<br />
$ exit<br />
exit<br />
C:\android-sdk-windows\platform-tools>adb push widgetsoid.apk /system/app<br />
failed to copy 'widgetsoid.apk' to '/system/app/widgetsoid.apk': Permission deni<br />
ed<br />
```
thanks for all the help guys...if nothing else i'm not as rusty with shell commands anymore, lol


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

push it to /data then start a shell and mv it. Widegetsoid should be installed anyways (adb install).


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

i pulled it from data/app originally to push it to system/app but kept getting permission denied
btw get "failed cross-device link" with mv command


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

So would you just uninstall and do an adb install from inside recovery?

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

dont even have to be in recovery, can adb install with it booted normally.


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

Still get the "permission denied" for system/ though...that's the part I still can't get working at least I can't get the system mounted as rw

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## theskinny (Nov 12, 2011)

hey guys, just wanted to thank you for all the help, finally got everything worked out...thanks again!!!


----------

